# Mouse and keyboard not working HELP!



## Aelsrode (Nov 14, 2011)

Ok, i've been reading all of these threads and nothingvhas worked my keyboard and mouse are no longer working. I figure this is because they are from 2005 so I went out and bought brand new ones. I plugged them in and turned my computer on and NOTHING. So I switch what usb port they were plugged in to and that did not help either. I also do not have the ps/t connection options. I then got some canned air and opened up the 'tower' and sprayed everything off and now when I turn it on I get the error message that says keyboard failure and floppy diskette failure, I do not have a floppy diskette. Sorry for any typo's I am wprking with a cell phone. 

SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Will any other USB devices work in the same USB ports?
Look in Device manager for any yellow exclamation marks.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

I would add that you should power down the computer, remove all devices from all the USB connectors. Especially any USB expansion hubs.

Unplug computer from the wall, press & hold the power button for 5-6 seconds. Unplug then reinsert the power supply connectors from the mobo.

Then plug the keyboard ONLY into a USB port at the back of the mobo (don't use a front panel USB port) and reapply power. Check if the kybd gets you into BIOS.


----------



## Aelsrode (Nov 14, 2011)

Keyboard works during start-up while able to enter system set up F2 function key, then the keyboard stops working once in the system setup. The mouse also lights up but does nothing.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

TerranceJ said:


> I'm kind of having the same problem. Once it passes the windows booting screen the keyboard and mouse just stop working. it goes to the desktop screen but no usb drivers will work at all.


Check your BIOS. Set any USB settings to 'On' or 'Auto'.


----------



## Aelsrode (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a Dell Dimension 9150 if this helps at all. I tried unplugging the computer and hold the power button for about 6 seconds and the keyboard worked until i got to the system setup and stopped again. should i try going into something besides the system setup? If i just let it go through without going to the system setup it still gives me the keyboard failure and floppy diskette failure and will not leave that screen until the monitor goes into sleep mode or i shut the computer off.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

cmos reset
turn the computer off
remove the power lead from the back
take the side off
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pin 2 and 3 and the back to pins 1 and 2
reinsert the battery
put the side on
replug in the power lead
boot the computer

then check pnp is enabled in the bios


----------



## Aelsrode (Nov 14, 2011)

I have no idea what you are talking about. I don't know anything about computers, I'm definitely lost.i see a cr2032 battery but thats it. I don't know what pins 1, 2 and 3 are.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the jumper pins are normally next to the battery

there will be a diagram in your manual with instructions


----------



## Aelsrode (Nov 14, 2011)

That worked until I get into the sys setup then the keyboard shut down again


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you enabled pnp in the bios


----------



## Sven32 (Apr 12, 2012)

I have the same issue with the keyboard and trackpad on a Thinkpad laptop not functioning after booting to welcome screen in Win7. The keyboard does work in the BIOS and if I boot with a Linux rescue CD/DVD it works fine there too.

I have tried pressing the NumLock key in the BIOS post area but as soon as Win7 starts to boot the NumLock light goes off and from then on the keyboard does not function.

I have tried plugging in a external USB keyboard but the same thing happens with that. The laptop does not have any PS2 ports or I would try that. I also do not have a docking bay for the laptop.

I have done quite a bit of reading after searching on google for "windows 7 no keyboard or mouse after bios" but so far I have not run into a work-able solution.

Help!


----------



## Sven32 (Apr 12, 2012)

BTW, I found a docking station that fits a T61 but when I tried a PS2 keyboard plugged into that, it too did not function once Win7 booted but did function in the BIOS screens prior to Win7 boot.

My guess is there is some USB to PS2 thing built into the docking station. So in effect the PS2 keyboard may still be using the USB device drivers that might be hosed on this system.

My next thing to try is I ran across some mention of replacing/over-writing some USB device driver files with fresh copies. If I can locate the details of that again I will try that next. I have a working copy of Win7 on a HP Compaq 6910p laptop so that is where I can get the files from.


----------



## Sven32 (Apr 12, 2012)

Update for 4/12/2012:
I was able to run the sfc /scannow tool and it did find and repair corrupted files. After rebooting the built-in keyboard and trackpad still do not function but when I plugged in and external USB keyboard and mouse to the Thinkpad T60 laptop, Win7 installed drivers for them and then the external USB stuff does work so I now have external USB keyboard and mouse access to the system.

In the device manager there are 6 - 7 drivers that are flagged as having problems. I have tried uninstalling those through the device manager and rebooting but that seems to have no effect. I also tried installing updated drivers from the Lenovo Thinkpad support site but so far none of that has brought the functionality back to the laptop's built-in keyboard and trackpad either.

BTW, the drivers highlighted with problems in the device manager tool are the following:

CD-ROM drive
High Definition audio controller
Genuine Intel CPU
Thinkpad Display
Intel ICH7M/U LCA interface controller

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------

